# The Toyota Prius is the ULTIMATE vehicle for UBERX



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

A used Toyota Prius with under 50,000 miles is the ultimate UBERX vehicle. Specifically, a 2012 Toyota Prius with 49000 miles for example. Found one in the Autotrader for $13500. I have some experience with Priuses and have seen a few of them over 300,000 miles.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...oyota-prius-hold-up/14786539001/932664836001/

Most likely you will get about 38 mpg with the Toyota Prius and wont have to put in that much maintenance. These days in order to make money off of a car using Uberx you need a very economical vehicle. A well used Toyota Prius is the only vehicle I can think of that makes sense under the discounted Uberx rates.

Lets say you want to do Black-Car service than I would suggest the Lexus ES300H because its basically a Toyota Camry Hybrid. For SUV and Black-Car work, I would suggest the Suburban because its very reliable and proven in the car service industry.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

The Caveat with your Lexus recommendation is that it is only really an option in the US.

They have sold hardly any of the larger Lexus in the UK. (Hybrids)

And due to fuel cost Lexus could never get close to the running costs of similarly sized diesel vehicles.

But the Prius is an excellent fit in any market and has been one of the most common Private Hire vehicles in London for many years.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Not to mention Uberblack is getting really bourgie in a lot of cities and a Lexus ES300H isn't good enough. There are no standards across the board and Uber keeps changing it month to month and city to city...go figure.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i get 31 in my sedan, unless this is 38 city you talkin
i thought prius get like 50miles/gallon,if not, why get such a hideous car


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Suberman said:


> A used Toyota Prius with under 50,000 miles is the ultimate UBERX vehicle. Specifically, a 2012 Toyota Prius with 49000 miles for example. Found one in the Autotrader for $13500. I have some experience with Priuses and have seen a few of them over 300,000 miles.
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...oyota-prius-hold-up/14786539001/932664836001/
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this, as long as it's used.

New Prius = $28000, approx $580/month. Not worth it, but used, totally worth it.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I just bought a 2008 Prius 92k miles for under $6000. This is only because my 2005 Civic which I bought for $3500 is showing way too many warning lights for my comfort.

Also, every penny of those $6000 was earned driving Uber/Lyft and my beater Civic is still worth $1000 or so.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Luberon said:


> I just bought a 2008 Prius 92k miles for under $6000.


Amazing deal, I see a lot of 100k+ mile Prii going for 10-12k.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Amazing deal, I see a lot of 100k+ mile Prii going for 10-12k.


The best part of the deal is that every cent of that 6k comes from Kalanick/John Zimmer


----------

